

Google Opensources Sawzall Language - yarapavan
http://code.google.com/p/szl

======
yarapavan
For technically inclined, here is the link to the original paper by Rob Pike
et al:

Title: Interpreting the Data: Parallel Analysis with Sawzall

Link: <http://labs.google.com/papers/sawzall-sciprog.pdf>

Lang spec: <http://szl.googlecode.com/svn/doc/sawzall-spec.html>

Movie (GIF) linked from paper showing how the distribution of requests to
google.com around the world changed through the day on August 14, 2003 is at
<http://labs.google.com/papers/sawzall-20030814.gif>

~~~
j_baker
Rob Pike is behind this? He must be busy between this and Go.

~~~
mahmud
Pike and Kernighan were also behind AMPL: THE language for large-scale
mathematical programming and optimization. You don't hear much about it
because it costs $6k per seat :-)

